

Ash HN: Why Unit Test? - asfafaf

Why should I write unit tests? They take more time and are HARD!
======
j_col
They will save you time in the long run, because they automate your testing.
If you spend some time writing a unit test to cover some code, you _never_
have to worry about testing that piece of code again: it will be automatically
tested every time you run your test suite.

I also agree that they can be hard to write, however this will make you a
better programmer as it forces you to really think about the code you're
testing (for example if it can't be tested in an isolated fashion by a unit
test, then it may not be modular enough).

